# Praise Song Sung on American Idol Tonight



## Bygracealone

I was actually quite impressed with the show tonight. The idol contestants sang a praise song; they sang "Shout to the Lord" and it was quite nice. I find it encouraging to see them tying Christ to their season of mercy with Idol gives back. Granted, it doesn't mean American Idol is a Christian program or even that the contestants actually believe what they sung when singing the praise. Nevertheless, Christ's name was proclaimed to millions of people and for this I rejoice.


----------



## Bygracealone

Guys, that's not the same performance that aired on tv. In the one on tv, they're not all dressed in white and the version I saw and heard included the name of Jesus in the song; that's one of the reasons I was impressed by it. In fact, I've still got the program on my DVR.


----------



## Bygracealone

I just double checked to make sure I was right, and what I said is correct. I just went on Americanidol.com (please note I'm not that big of a fan. I just went to see what folks had to say about this). Anyway, somebody else noticed it too. Here's one comment I found:

Posted: 4/10/2008 5:54:00 PM Why did the lyrics to \"Shout to the Lord\" change from \"my shepherd\" to \"my Jesus\" in tonight\'s show? I am glad, but I was wondering why.

Timothy, I know what you're saying about getting sick with much of the praise music. Hey, I came out of the Calvary Chapel craze (even went to their Bible college). Actually, I'm one of those EP guys now. That said, I find myself rejoicing in the fact that one of the biggest shows on tv tonight praised Jesus as King. Again, whether they meant it or not, it's still glorious to know that millions upon millions of people heard the name of Jesus being proclaimed.


----------



## Bygracealone

Hey, where did everybody's posts go? Now, it's just you and me Josh...


----------



## Barnpreacher

Bygracealone said:


> I was actually quite impressed with the show tonight. The idol contestants sang a praise song; they sang "Shout to the Lord" and it was quite nice. I find it encouraging to see them tying Christ to their season of mercy with Idol gives back. Granted, it doesn't mean American Idol is a Christian program or even that the contestants actually believe what they sung when singing the praise. Nevertheless, Christ's name was proclaimed to millions of people and for this I rejoice.



 My wife and I watch the show and we were quite shocked at the fact they sang the song. Plus the song actually has good words in it, and as you said it mentions the name of Jesus Christ in the opening line. 

I'm with you in that I'm not ready to proclaim American Idol as a Christian program because it's not, but I was rather impressed with that choice of song tonight. And I must confess I'm a bit puzzled by it because of how strong the words are.


----------



## Barnpreacher

You know, it would be one thing if the song just mentioned the name of the Lord. Nobody would think anything of that because everyone in the world has their own "Lord." But the song actually starts out mentioning the name of the ONE, TRUE LORD - Jesus Christ.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

I like the song.


----------



## ReformedWretch

I like the song and was absolutely shocked tonight, in a pleasant way. To hear these words on AI was really surprising.

*My Jesus, My Savior*
Lord there is none like You
All of my days, I want to praise
The wonders of Your mighty love
My Comfort, My Shelter
Tower of refuge and strength
Let every breath, all that I am
Never cease to worship You
(Chorus)
Shout to the Lord, all the earth
Let us sing. Power and majesty, praise to the King.
Mountains bow down and the seas will roar
At the sound of Your name
I sing for joy at the work of Your hands
Forever I'll love you, forever I'll stand
Nothing compares to the promise I have in
YOU!

(chorus)
My Jesus, My Savior
Lord there is none like You
All of my days, I want to praise
The wonders of Your mighty love
My Comfort, My Shelter
Tower of refuge and strength
Let every breath, all that I am
Never cease to worship You

(Chorus)
Shout to the Lord, all the earth
Let us sing. Power and majesty, praise to the King.
Mountains bow down and the seas will roar
At the sound of Your name
I sing for joy at the work of Your hands
Forever I'll love you, forever I'll stand
Nothing compares to the promise I have in
YOU!
(bridge)
let the earth sing
i declare your great name
all of my life i will
with all of my breath
i will praise you
lift it up, life it up

(chorus)

nothing compares to you
i shout your praise
nothing compares to you
Nothing compares to the promise I have in YOU!


----------



## Craig

I like the song...but my wife and I found the performance unnerving.

I can't completely put my finger on why...it has to do with the fact that American Idol likely sees their "giving back" as a religious thing...I guess I saw it as more manipulative than anything. Of course, the fact they used a song worshipping the One True God is very telling...even unbelievers can tell their good works mean nothing apart from Christianity.

Sorry to be the downer, guys...pagans using a song like that seems to be demanding judgment (not from me) rather than something to rejoice over _in and of itself_.


----------



## BobVigneault

I haven't made it a secret as to how I feel about American Idolatry. I'm with Craig on this one.

I like that song a bunch and having it on AI is manipulative. It's a gold ring in a pig's snout.


----------



## govols

Mmmmm - Bacon.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

Craig said:


> I like the song...but my wife and I found the performance unnerving.
> 
> I can't completely put my finger on why...it has to do with the fact that American Idol likely sees their "giving back" as a religious thing...I guess I saw it as more manipulative than anything. Of course, the fact they used a song worshipping the One True God is very telling...even unbelievers can tell their good works mean nothing apart from Christianity.
> 
> Sorry to be the downer, guys...pagans using a song like that seems to be demanding judgment (not from me) rather than something to rejoice over _in and of itself_.



I think it is great. Christ was sang to by pagans as King. I sang right along with them. They sing judgment upon themselves and those who sang to the Lord with right hearts sang Praise. The father can draw to Christ or judge as he sees fit. He shall be praised. Remember the unconverted that sang Hosanna in the Highest the day before he was crucified. They were calling for his crucifixion just a little later. And he accepted that praise saying if they didn't praise Him the rocks would call out. 

*Shout to the Lord, all the earth*
*Let us sing*. Power and majesty, praise to the King.
Mountains bow down and the seas will roar
At the sound of Your name
I sing for joy at the work of Your hands
Forever I'll love you, forever I'll stand
Nothing compares to the promise I have in
YOU!


----------



## JBaldwin

I'm sorry, but hearing that rendition of Shout to the Lord on American Idol made my stomach churn. It was only one slight step higher than Miley Cirus' (aka Hannah Montana) little speech at the Kid's Choice Award claiming she is a christian. There was nothing wrong with what she said, but coming out her mouth it was pure mockery.


----------



## Blue Tick

> I like the song...but my wife and I found the performance unnerving.
> 
> I can't completely put my finger on why...it has to do with the fact that American Idol likely sees their "giving back" as a religious thing...I guess I saw it as more manipulative than anything. Of course, the fact they used a song worshipping the One True God is very telling...even unbelievers can tell their good works mean nothing apart from Christianity.
> 
> Sorry to be the downer, guys...pagans using a song like that seems to be demanding judgment (not from me) rather than something to rejoice over in and of itself.








> 7 “You shall not take the name of the Lord your God in vain, for the Lord will not hold him guiltless who takes his name in vain.






> Q. 54. What is required in the third commandment?
> A. The third commandment requireth the holy and reverent use of God’s names, titles, attributes, ordinances, Word, and works.






> Q. 55. What is forbidden in the third commandment?
> A. The third commandment forbiddeth all profaning or abusing of anything whereby God maketh himself known.





> Q. 56. What is the reason annexed to the third commandment?
> A. The reason annexed to the third commandment is, that however the breakers of this commandment may escape punishment from men, yet the Lord our God will not suffer them to escape his righteous judgment.


----------



## Craig

Randy,

I know what you're saying...that's why I said pagans singing the song was no occassion to rejoice "*in and of itself*". I agree with you (in a certain sense). I will rejoice when God judges the wicked, and I rejoice that all creation cries out "glory!" to the King.

I do think the context of American Idol is significantly different than Christ being praised before His death...those unbelievers were moved by Christ (even though they didn't understand Him), American Idol was moved by the works of their own hands...ironic when out of the other side of the mouth they sing: "I sing for joy at the work of Your hands".

Some evangelicals will see the singing of that song as a "sanctifying" of the show making it more than what it is...I'm not saying you are doing this...or anyone else on the PB...just adding the voice of balance


----------



## Barnpreacher

Was the name of Jesus Christ positively declared in front of millions of people last night? Please, just answer me that question.

Read the words of the song that Adam posted and then answer me that one question. I'm not asking whether or not you like American Idol. I'm not asking whether or not they knew what they were singing about. I'm not asking what their motive for singing it was. 

I'm asking one simple question - Was the name of Jesus Christ positively declared on national television last night?

I mean we've heard his name used in vain enough on television and movies, let's just be thankful that for once His precious Name was sung about in a right way.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot

I haven't listened to the song, and don't care for most hymns, period, although some I like and I don't object in principle to the compositions of men written, spoken or sung outside of worship, which glorify God. It is true that carnal men singing God's praises is a mixed thing: it both glorifies God and brings the singers greater condemnation from their own mouths. I love to hear Handel's _Messiah_ sung, but most choir performances that I have observed typically come from liberal ungodly churches. I don't know the hearts of all those singing. Perhaps God will bring the words they sing to their remembrance later on, if they are not presently converted, and use them for their good as well as his glory. Or perhaps it will redound to their utter destruction. But the singing of God's praises by unbelievers, though deficient, ought not to be condemned per se. When it is done for mere carnal entertainment or for other ends, then those are factors to consider as well in evaluating the singing. I'm not going to offer an evaluation here of an American Idol performance, but I thought these words from John Cotton may be worth considering.

Speaking of psalms, John Cotton has said:



> Wherein whether they edify the Church or no, certain it is, it tendeth to the glory of God, that God's praises should be set forth by all the sons of men. And it is a further glory to God to their own conviction and confusion of face. And from both some edification and comfort redoundeth to the Church to see the wicked convinced and God's Name to be glorified. For it is an honor to God and a comfort to his Church that our God is not as their God, our enemies being judges and witnesses.
> 
> OBJECTION.
> 
> The godly Jews would not suffer the Samaritans to build the Temple with them though they offered themselves. And if singing be prophesying in any sense, and any way tending to the comfort or edification of the Church, why should we suffer profane persons to sing with us?
> 
> ANSWER.
> 
> That the godly Jews did reject the Samaritans from building with them, it was not out of moral consideration, as if it were unlawful for heathens to contribute their assistance to the worship ordinances of God; but out of a ceremonial respect because no heathens or unclean persons might be allowed to come into the Temple of the Lord. But by the death of Christ the Partition wall of Ceremonies is broken down; and we may allow heathens and profane persons to come into our holy assemblies, which they would not admit. Certain it is the godly Jews themselves did receive liberal contributions and oblations from the Kings of Persia towards the building and maintenance of the Temple, which was a moral acknowledgment of the honor due to the God of Israel, as well by Gentiles as Jews. If therefore the Jews would accept acknowledgment of moral homage and service from heathens and profane persons to the God of Israel why may not Christians accept from Pagans and profane persons their acknowledgment of moral homage and service to our God in singing forth his praises amongst us?
> 
> OBJECTION.
> 
> Such carnal and profane people are not worthy to take the Name and Praises of God in their mouths; nor are they able to make melody to the Lord by singing to him "with grace in their hearts," as is required, Col. iii. 16.
> 
> ANSWER.
> 
> If we speak of the worthiness of desert, John Baptist was not worthy to loose the latchet of Christ's shoe, much less to sing forth his glorious praise. But if we speak of the worthiness of fitness, thought it be true their unclean lips are not fit to take the holy Word of God into their mouths; yet the holy Word of God is fit to come into their minds and mouths also, to convince and reprove them of their Apostasy from God and rebellion against him. And howsoever they be unfit and unworthy to take God's Name and Praise into their mouths; yet surely the Lord is worthy of all praise and glory, blessing and thanksgiving from them and all the creatures which he hath made.
> 
> It is true, carnal and profane persons are not able to make melody and sing to the Lord with grace in their hearts; yet that defect doth no more excuse carnal persons from singing than it doth excuse them from prayer, which they cannot perform acceptably to God without a spirit of grace and faith. To pray (and so to sing) without faith is a sin; but not to pray at all is a greater sin. The one is Hypocrisy, the other Atheism.


----------



## Blue Tick

> Was the name of Jesus Christ positively declared in front of millions of people last night? Please, just answer me that question.



No, the singing of the song was not to give God glory or to recognize Christ as the saviour. How would we define this as a positive influence when his name is being used in vain. The use of "My Jesus", well which Jesus? There are many Jesus' in the world but which Jesus is being referenced in the song. I say this not only in reference to the song as it was sung by the AI contestents;but also when evangelicals sing the song. Which Jesus are they referring too?




> I mean we've heard his name used in vain enough on television and movies, let's just be thankful that for once His precious Name was sung about in a right way.




Can we really say that his name was used in a right way? Was it reverent?


----------



## Barnpreacher

Blue Tick said:


> Was the name of Jesus Christ positively declared in front of millions of people last night? Please, just answer me that question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the singing of the song was not to give God glory or to recognize Christ as the saviour. How would we define this as a positive influence when his name is being used in vain. The use of "My Jesus", well which Jesus? There are many Jesus' in the world but which Jesus is being referenced in the song. I say this not only in reference to the song as it was sung by the AI contestents;but also when evangelicals sing the song. Which Jesus are they referring too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean we've heard his name used in vain enough on television and movies, let's just be thankful that for once His precious Name was sung about in a right way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can we really say that his name was used in a right way? Was it reverent?
Click to expand...


Whatever you want to think, brother. You're entitled. God bless.


----------



## BobVigneault

Was the name of Jesus Christ positively declared on national television last night? YES!

Is the name of Jesus a name above all names? YES!

Do I love to hear the name of Jesus? YES

Am I impressed that Jesus was said in a nice way on American Idolatry? NO!

Saying the name of Jesus on a show dedicated to the flesh and apart from the context of the Gospel is manipulative. American Idolatry sells commercials and panders to people with wallets. You have been pandered to.

Your question is a non sequitur, In my humble opinion.




Barnpreacher said:


> Was the name of Jesus Christ positively declared in front of millions of people last night? Please, just answer me that question.
> 
> Read the words of the song that Adam posted and then answer me that one question. I'm not asking whether or not you like American Idol. I'm not asking whether or not they knew what they were singing about. I'm not asking what their motive for singing it was.
> 
> I'm asking one simple question - Was the name of Jesus Christ positively declared on national television last night?
> 
> I mean we've heard his name used in vain enough on television and movies, let's just be thankful that for once His precious Name was sung about in a right way.


----------



## Pergamum

govols said:


> Mmmmm - Bacon.



Ha! Too much Simpsons for you, brother!


----------



## Richard King

I understand the show is of the world 
but I am going to say it is as if the rocks cry out his glory if we don't. 
God WILL be glorified.

p.s.
Personally I wouldn't be part of anything to do the show because of the name IDOL
(that and the fact that I can't carry a tune in a bucket)


----------



## Southern Presbyterian

I'm not 100% sure this would apply to singing like it would to actual preaching, but...



> 14 And many of the brethren in the Lord, waxing confident by my bonds, are much more bold to speak the word without fear.
> 15 *Some indeed preach Christ even of envy and strife*; and some also of good will:
> 16 The one preach Christ of contention, not sincerely, supposing to add affliction to my bonds:
> 17 But the other of love, knowing that I am set for the defence of the gospel.
> 18 What then? notwithstanding, every way, *whether in pretence, or in truth, Christ is preached; and I therein do rejoice, yea, and will rejoice*.
> 
> Philippians 1:14-18



I too was surprised to see/hear this, but do take comfort in it base on the Scripture quoted above. 

Blessings,


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

JBaldwin said:


> I'm sorry, but hearing that rendition of Shout to the Lord on American Idol made my stomach churn. It was only one slight step higher than Miley Cirus' (aka Hannah Montana) little speech at the Kid's Choice Award claiming she is a christian. There was nothing wrong with what she said, but coming out her mouth it was pure mockery.



Why do you say this about Miley Cyrus and American Idol? I know nothing about Cyrus but do enjoy AI. Just curious why you consider what they did to be a "mockery."


----------



## Barnpreacher

Southern Presbyterian said:


> I'm not 100% sure this would apply to singing like it would to actual preaching, but...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 14 And many of the brethren in the Lord, waxing confident by my bonds, are much more bold to speak the word without fear.
> 15 *Some indeed preach Christ even of envy and strife*; and some also of good will:
> 16 The one preach Christ of contention, not sincerely, supposing to add affliction to my bonds:
> 17 But the other of love, knowing that I am set for the defence of the gospel.
> 18 What then? notwithstanding, every way, *whether in pretence, or in truth, Christ is preached; and I therein do rejoice, yea, and will rejoice*.
> 
> Philippians 1:14-18
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I too was surprised to see/hear this, but do take comfort in it base on the Scripture quoted above.
> 
> Blessings,
Click to expand...


Brother James,

On my way home from town this morning these are the exact verses I was thinking of. Thanks for posting them. But I'm sure those of us that have been pandered to are taking them out of context in some way.


----------



## Barnpreacher

Blue Tick said:


> Was the name of Jesus Christ positively declared in front of millions of people last night? Please, just answer me that question.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, the singing of the song was not to give God glory or to recognize Christ as the saviour. How would we define this as a positive influence when his name is being used in vain. The use of "My Jesus", well which Jesus? There are many Jesus' in the world but which Jesus is being referenced in the song. I say this not only in reference to the song as it was sung by the AI contestents;but also when evangelicals sing the song. Which Jesus are they referring too?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I mean we've heard his name used in vain enough on television and movies, let's just be thankful that for once His precious Name was sung about in a right way.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Can we really say that his name was used in a right way? Was it reverent?
Click to expand...


How do you know that some of the kids that participate in the show aren't believers? Does participating in the show automatically disqualify them from being a believer?


----------



## smhbbag

I will first say that I completely share the disdain expressed here for the garbage that passes for entertainment these days. The sensationalism, sensuality, and idolatry are deplorable and greatly harm the minds of people caught up in it.

That said, I am very much trying to temper my anger at the moment, but I don't know if I should. This thread contains loads of utterly unjustifiable attacks on people who I believe are wonderful brothers and sisters in Christ who are doing legitimate good and honoring the Lord. 

I say I 'hate' the trash on t.v. and 90% of American Idol typically qualifies that way, but I just realized that what I hate even more is seeing obedient believers slandered in ignorance and pride. 

My wife and I always watch the first few episodes just to see the various types of people. And we end up almost never watching the rest, because the performances are pretty much sexualized self-worship.

Yet, because that is the tenor of the show overall, many here see fit to rebuke everyone associated with it as purveyors of evil. I don't just take issue with that - it is making my blood boil.

This season my wife and I were very pleasantly surprised to see a number of people on it who have their heads on straight. I will only mention two, in particular.

The girl in the white skirt and blue shirt in that video (I've forgotten her name), and David Archuleta.

My wife and I have developed a sincere and honest love for the white-skirt-girl, because her actions have honored the Lord at every moment. She has openly acknowledged Christ as her Lord, and represents His gospel honestly and in great humility. In dress, and more importantly in action, she is a wonderful example of modesty. 

She responds to criticism thoughtfully and not defensively. Though in her 20's and attractive, she has not succumbed to our culture - she is married and treats her husband with genuine affection and respect. Her song choices (that I've seen) have always been tasteful, and performed in such a way as to draw attention to the beauty of the music and not to show off herself.

Gentlemen, this woman being in front of the American people should be cause for praise. To dismiss her as just another Paris, Hannah Montana, or Janet Jackson wannabe is just inexcusable.

The same goes for David Archuleta, who I believe is only 17. He is genuinely humble, respectful of those older than him, and sings because he enjoys it and loves the music. You can always tell when a singer thinks much of himself, and he clearly does not. 

Ultimately, American Idol is not a monolithic show with but one face. Its producers and management quite obviously have little in the way of conscience. But, in the end, it is simply a show where people sing to entertain others. And, if they do well, they may get to do that for a living. None of these things can be called sinful. The show, at any given time, is the quality of the contestant at that time.

It is amazing how much the entire show can take on a different character when a godly individual is on stage. The producers, writers, "hollywood" and all its related evils fade away, and at that moment the show is what the contestant makes it. Participation in this kind of show is not sinful, and it is certainly wrong to paint every contestant with the same broad brush.

I know the temptation to pridefully dismiss the possibility of good, God-honoring work being done in the exact same show as some very great evil. But it is being done, and many here need to recognize that and rephrase their criticisms.


----------



## BobVigneault

It's not the first and it won't be the last that someone has used Jesus to sell Ford, Coke, Nestle and/or AT&T. God bless America. 


Did I mention that I don't like the show? But I did promise Adam I wouldn't put it down anymore. Sorry Adam, my dander got up and got the best of me.


----------



## Barnpreacher

smhbbag said:


> I will first say that I completely share the disdain expressed here for the garbage that passes for entertainment these days. The sensationalism, sensuality, and idolatry are deplorable and greatly harm the minds of people caught up in it.
> 
> That said, I am very much trying to temper my anger at the moment, but I don't know if I should. This thread contains loads of utterly unjustifiable attacks on people who I believe are wonderful brothers and sisters in Christ who are doing legitimate good and honoring the Lord.
> 
> I say I 'hate' the trash on t.v. and 90% of American Idol typically qualifies that way, but I just realized that what I hate even more is seeing obedient believers slandered in ignorance and pride.
> 
> My wife and I always watch the first few episodes just to see the various types of people. And we end up almost never watching the rest, because the performances are pretty much sexualized self-worship.
> 
> Yet, because that is the tenor of the show overall, many here see fit to rebuke everyone associated with it as purveyors of evil. I don't just take issue with that - it is making my blood boil.
> 
> This season my wife and I were very pleasantly surprised to see a number of people on it who have their heads on straight. I will only mention two, in particular.
> 
> The girl in the white skirt and blue shirt in that video (I've forgotten her name), and David Archuleta.
> 
> My wife and I have developed a sincere and honest love for the white-skirt-girl, because her actions have honored the Lord at every moment. She has openly acknowledged Christ as her Lord, and represents His gospel honestly and in great humility. In dress, and more importantly in action, she is a wonderful example of modesty.
> 
> She responds to criticism thoughtfully and not defensively. Though in her 20's and attractive, she has not succumbed to our culture - she is married and treats her husband with genuine affection and respect. Her song choices (that I've seen) have always been tasteful, and performed in such a way as to draw attention to the beauty of the music and not to show off herself.
> 
> Gentlemen, this woman being in front of the American people should be cause for praise. To dismiss her as just another Paris, Hannah Montana, or Janet Jackson wannabe is just inexcusable.
> 
> The same goes for David Archuleta, who I believe is only 17. He is genuinely humble, respectful of those older than him, and sings because he enjoys it and loves the music. You can always tell when a singer thinks much of himself, and he clearly does not.
> 
> Ultimately, American Idol is not a monolithic show with but one face. Its producers and management quite obviously have little in the way of conscience. But, in the end, it is simply a show where people sing to entertain others. And, if they do well, they may get to do that for a living. None of these things can be called sinful. The show, at any given time, is the quality of the contestant at that time.
> 
> It is amazing how much the entire show can take on a different character when a godly individual is on stage. The producers, writers, "hollywood" and all its related evils fade away, and at that moment the show is what the contestant makes it. Participation in this kind of show is not sinful, and it is certainly wrong to paint every contestant with the same broad brush.
> 
> I know the temptation to pridefully dismiss the possibility of good, God-honoring work being done in the exact same show as some very great evil. But it is being done, and many here need to recognize that and rephrase their criticisms.



Ahhhhh!! Jeremy, you've been brainwashed by Simon Cowell!!!


----------



## BobVigneault

Jeremy, thanks for sharing your thoughts.

So you're a fan of the show, that's fine. I can't say any believer who likes Idol 'makes my blood boil'. Wow! You need to keep this in perspective. Four thousand babies will be murdered today and even more girls are being held in sexual slavery. That's what makes our blood boil.

Television? I just turn it off.


----------



## smhbbag

> Jeremy, thanks for sharing your thoughts.
> 
> So you're a fan of the show, that's fine. I can't say any believer who likes Idol 'makes my blood boil'. Wow! You need to keep this in perspective. Four thousand babies will be murdered to day and even more girls are being held in sexual slavery. That's what makes our blood boil.
> 
> Television? I just turn it off.



I'm not a fan of the show, but I am a fan of those two individuals. If FOX (I think it's their show) went down in flames, I would rejoice, and AI never airing again wouldn't bother me in the least.

Making harsh statements about AI doesn't make my blood boil - I do the same myself. But what does do it is the smearing of believing, respectable contestants (brothers and sisters in the Lord) along with everyone else.

The fact that there are more heinous issues than AI is not relevant. Wrongly speaking of those in the household of faith cannot be downplayed, and is worthy of a little boiling blood.


----------



## tdowns

*Hand raising....*

Although, the little country girl, has bought into the culture as far as dress, I couldn't help but notice, her hand raising. 

We can judge her by her actions, and say, "Look at her dress." But I'm sure glad my being found in Christ, and my ability to praise him, is not determined by what other people's, judgments are about my actions, but on Christ's Actions.

If she--albeit, young and dressing inappropriately--is in Christ, God Bless her for Praising Him. As bad as some may see it, for her to wear the outfits she wears, and rightly call that out, it's no worse, than the sin, we keep hidden in our hearts.

When it takes a sinless person, to praise God, we're all in big trouble.

Bawb...I think you are just green with envy, and want to be Simon's replacement... Joking obviously, I appreciate your balance.  For one who brings so much quality entertainment, you sure are harsh on this form of it.


----------



## Blue Tick

> How do you know that some of the kids that participate in the show aren't believers? Does participating in the show automatically disqualify them from being a believer?



My intention is not to disqualify anyone as a believer who participates in the show. Which I'm sure there are. However, just because someone is a believer doesn't mean their at liberty to approach and worship God as they please.


----------



## Barnpreacher

Blue Tick said:


> How do you know that some of the kids that participate in the show aren't believers? Does participating in the show automatically disqualify them from being a believer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My intention is not to disqualify anyone as a believer who participates in the show. Which I'm sure there are. However, just because someone is a believer doesn't mean their at liberty to approach and worship God as they please.
Click to expand...


Huh? Am I not at liberty to sing a worship song outside of church?


----------



## ReformedWretch

I'll just say I agree with Jeremy and Ryan.

There are 4-5 contestants who claim Christ btw.


----------



## ReformedWretch

Barnpreacher said:


> Blue Tick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do you know that some of the kids that participate in the show aren't believers? Does participating in the show automatically disqualify them from being a believer?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My intention is not to disqualify anyone as a believer who participates in the show. Which I'm sure there are. However, just because someone is a believer doesn't mean their at liberty to approach and worship God as they please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Huh? Am I not at liberty to sing a worship song outside of church?
Click to expand...


Not with unbelievers I guess, or on American Idol, or both....

I dunno


----------



## ReformedWretch

On a similar note, can we know that the Cyrus girl is absolutely not a Christian? She's pretty young (15) and has plenty of time to grow (or not). Her dad has her in this line of work after all.


----------



## fredtgreco

PuritanBouncer said:


> I'll just say I agree with Jeremy and Ryan.
> 
> There are 4-5 contestants who claim Christ btw.



Which ones? I'm curious.


----------



## ReformedWretch

I knew that was coming, I hae to go to the site to remember their names...hold on....

Brooke White
David Archuleta
Jason Castro
Kristy Lee Cook
Syesha Mercado

I am not sure any of them are or are not but I am not going to insist they aren't unless I have more to base it on than being on American Idol. Past contestant Mandeesa is up for a Grammy for her gospel album "True Beauty"


----------



## Coram Deo

They sure do sway a lot to the music in a very erotic and sexual way...

Another example of CCM mimicking the world....




joshua said:


> YouTube - American Idol - Shout to the Lord 4-10-2008


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

Coram Deo said:


> They sure do sway a lot to the music in a very erotic and sexual way...
> 
> Another example of CCM mimicking the world....



Are you joking or serious? Really, I can't tell...


----------



## Coram Deo

If I was joking I would have winked or smiled.......

I found the whole swaying of the hips to be typical of the music and of the beat and very erotic and sensual... 





ColdSilverMoon said:


> Coram Deo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They sure do sway a lot to the music in a very erotic and sexual way...
> 
> Another example of CCM mimicking the world....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you joking or serious? Really, I can't tell...
Click to expand...


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

Coram Deo said:


> If I was joking I would have winked or smiled.......
> 
> I found the whole swaying of the hips to be typical of the music and of the beat and very erotic and sensual...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColdSilverMoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coram Deo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They sure do sway a lot to the music in a very erotic and sexual way...
> 
> Another example of CCM mimicking the world....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you joking or serious? Really, I can't tell...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Thanks for clarifying, but I couldn't disagree more. I'm not going to defend all things American Idol, but the show is generally pretty "clean," and I didn't see anything at all sexual or erotic in that performance. In fact, I've seen more "hip swaying," cleavage, and shorter skirts in conservative Bible Belt churches on Sunday morning.


----------



## ReformedWretch

Many of you could never be house parents (lol), not that any of you have said you wanted to be, but if you were I believe you might faint the first day on the job.


----------



## tdowns

*lol*

lol


----------



## fredtgreco

PuritanBouncer said:


> Many of you could never be house parents (lol), not that any of you have said you wanted to be, but if you were I believe you might faint the first day on the job.



Same thing for being a minister. Maybe some of us should move to Saudi Arabia.


----------



## Craig

PuritanBouncer said:


> Many of you could never be house parents (lol), not that any of you have said you wanted to be, but if you were I believe you might faint the first day on the job.



I'm offended! I can't believe you'd say that *faint*


----------



## Stephen

PuritanBouncer said:


> I knew that was coming, I hae to go to the site to remember their names...hold on....
> 
> Brooke White
> David Archuleta
> Jason Castro
> Kristy Lee Cook
> Syesha Mercado
> 
> I am not sure any of them are or are not but I am not going to insist they aren't unless I have more to base it on than being on American Idol. Past contestant Mandeesa is up for a Grammy for her gospel album "True Beauty"




I have been impressed with the attitude and demeanor of David Archuleta. I was not sure if he is a Christian, but had assumed because he lived in Salt Lake City with his family he may be Mormon. Brooke had expressed strong religious convictions in her audition and Simon kind of gave her a hard time. There have been a number of professing Christians on Am. Idol. I thought the performance of Shout to the Lord was much better on Wednesday because the contestants were all dressed very nice, than last night. I thought they did a nice job on the song and I like that song, but I have a difficult time listening to it with the way some of them were dressed and watching it as more of a performance than a song of praise.


----------



## Stephen

ColdSilverMoon said:


> Coram Deo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was joking I would have winked or smiled.......
> 
> I found the whole swaying of the hips to be typical of the music and of the beat and very erotic and sensual...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColdSilverMoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you joking or serious? Really, I can't tell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for clarifying, but I couldn't disagree more. I'm not going to defend all things American Idol, but the show is generally pretty "clean," and I didn't see anything at all sexual or erotic in that performance. In fact, I've seen more "hip swaying," cleavage, and shorter skirts in conservative Bible Belt churches on Sunday morning.
Click to expand...



Exactly. Most of what passes for worship in those churches is more like a rock concert and that is certainly idolatry. That is why worship is to be regulated according to the word and not according to our own sensual desires.


----------



## Blue Tick

> I have been impressed with the attitude and demeanor of David Archuleta. I was not sure if he is a Christian, but had assumed because he lived in Salt Lake City with his family he may be Mormon. Brooke had expressed strong religious convictions in her audition and Simon kind of gave her a hard time. There have been a number of professing Christians on Am. Idol. I thought the performance of Shout to the Lord was much better on Wednesday because the contestants were all dressed very nice, than last night. I thought they did a nice job on the song and I like that song, but I have a difficult time listening to it with the way some of them were dressed and watching it as more of a performance than a song of praise.




Archuleta is just down the road from us.

I have to admit I'm impressed with the kid.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

Stephen said:


> I have been impressed with the attitude and demeanor of David Archuleta. I was not sure if he is a Christian, but had assumed because he lived in Salt Lake City with his family he may be Mormon. Brooke had expressed strong religious convictions in her audition and Simon kind of gave her a hard time. There have been a number of professing Christians on Am. Idol.



I don't know about Archuleta, but Brooke White is definitely Mormon.


----------



## ReformedWretch

fredtgreco said:


> PuritanBouncer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Many of you could never be house parents (lol), not that any of you have said you wanted to be, but if you were I believe you might faint the first day on the job.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same thing for being a minister. Maybe some of us should move to Saudi Arabia.
Click to expand...


Now I don't feel bad for thinking that! Thanks Fred.


----------



## Richard King

I will go you one step crazier than praising God on commercial television.
I would do it to an adulter or a prostitute.
If Oprah is going to throw down her snake you better be ready to throw down one that can eat it every chance you get.


----------



## raekwon

Brooke White and David Archuleta are indeed Mormons, by the way.


----------



## christianyouth

I don't know if I'm happy about them singing _Shout to the Lord_, but if it was _Holy, Holy, Holy_... on


----------



## ReformedWretch

raekwon said:


> Brooke White and David Archuleta are indeed Mormons, by the way.



 I read they were Christian somewhere, but in our society Mormons have worked their way into that "perception".


----------



## Stephen

ColdSilverMoon said:


> Stephen said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been impressed with the attitude and demeanor of David Archuleta. I was not sure if he is a Christian, but had assumed because he lived in Salt Lake City with his family he may be Mormon. Brooke had expressed strong religious convictions in her audition and Simon kind of gave her a hard time. There have been a number of professing Christians on Am. Idol.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know about Archuleta, but Brooke White is definitely Mormon.
Click to expand...



 Thanks, I did not realize that Brooke was Mormon. Which branch FLDS or LDS?


----------



## Stephen

raekwon said:


> Brooke White and David Archuleta are indeed Mormons, by the way.





David may be coming to our doors some day dressed in dark slacks and a white dress shirt and tie, carrying the Book of Mormon


----------



## ReformedWretch

You could make him sing before kicking him out!


----------



## Pilgrim

Coram Deo said:


> If I was joking I would have winked or smiled.......
> 
> I found the whole swaying of the hips to be typical of the music and of the beat and very erotic and sensual...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColdSilverMoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coram Deo said:
> 
> 
> 
> They sure do sway a lot to the music in a very erotic and sexual way...
> 
> Another example of CCM mimicking the world....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you joking or serious? Really, I can't tell...
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


I loathe most if not all of CCM and "contemporary worship." That being said, honestly is there anything that you do *not* find very erotic and sensual?


----------



## Blue Tick

*Archuleta is Mormon*



> The other LDS contestant who got the thumbs up from all three judges is 16-year-old David Archuleta from Salt Lake City, who auditioned in San Diego



Link to the Desert News in Salt Lake 

Famous Mormons


----------



## raekwon

Pilgrim said:


> Coram Deo said:
> 
> 
> 
> If I was joking I would have winked or smiled.......
> 
> I found the whole swaying of the hips to be typical of the music and of the beat and very erotic and sensual...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ColdSilverMoon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you joking or serious? Really, I can't tell...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I loathe most if not all of CCM and "contemporary worship." That being said, honestly is there anything that you do *not* find very erotic and sensual?
Click to expand...


Yeah, the "swaying" (which was hardly swaying... more like side-stepping) was very typical of what you'd find in the choir loft of just about any African-American church during a more upbeat song. Those churches certainly have their problems, but I really don't think that eroticism in the choir loft is typically one of them.


----------



## servantofmosthigh

OK, quick poll for those of us in a RPW church service: does anyone actually sing this song, "Shout To The Lord," as part of corporate worship? While I enjoy this song personally like I enjoy Frank Sinatra songs, I don't include it for our corporate worship. How about others of you?


----------



## raekwon

servantofmosthigh said:


> OK, quick poll for those of us in a RPW church service: does anyone actually sing this song, "Shout To The Lord," as part of corporate worship? While I enjoy this song personally like I enjoy Frank Sinatra songs, I don't include it for our corporate worship. How about others of you?



Well, we don't, but it's more of an issue of style than of theology. Of most "modern worship" songs (in other words, among the junk that's often played on "Christian" radio), _Shout To The Lord_ is probably one of the "best".

Of course, those who hold that "RPW = exclusive psalmody" would argue that our church doesn't hold to the RPW anyway, but that's an entirely other .


----------



## ReformedWretch

No, we don't use it in worship. I do however think it's a good song especially to be on American idol, the only point on this thread from the start.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon

servantofmosthigh said:


> OK, quick poll for those of us in a RPW church service: does anyone actually sing this song, "Shout To The Lord," as part of corporate worship? While I enjoy this song personally like I enjoy Frank Sinatra songs, I don't include it for our corporate worship. How about others of you?



We have sung it (I think) in our evening service, but not the AM service. Our 2 AM services are traditional, and the 3 evening services are "jazz" services, which consist mostly hymns with the melodies re-arranged to more of a jazz feel. And we usually sing a praise song or two. Sounds a lot like your worship services, raekwon.


----------



## raekwon

PuritanBouncer said:


> No, we don't use it in worship. I do however think it's a good song especially to be on American idol, the only point on this thread from the start.



Yeah, how'd this become about corporate worship?


----------

